
Show HN: Single Sign-On (SSO) for OpenFaaS with Okta and OpenID Connect - alexellisuk
https://www.openfaas.com/blog/openfaas-oidc-okta/
======
alexellisuk
I would be very keen to get feedback on how users of OpenFaaS would expect
authz to work, and what kind of use-cases they have including whether
authentication alone is of benefit to them. My details are in the email.

